# Putting a wood panel on a dishwasher



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

We've had the same dishwasher for over 20 years. We know it is going to go out one of these days. Noisy, but long-lasting.

Around 15 years ago, I took the front panel off (old style with a frame) and put 2 new cherry door fronts on it. Looks great.

Now, most of the new ones we are looking at have flat SS or other fronts. My wife does not want SS or other fronts. She likes what we have now.

A few manufacturers have "panel ready" options...and...I have been told that the company(s) send you a unit without a front at all, but with some industrial grade Velcro to affix your own panel. That sounds OK with me.

1. Anybody do one of these yet? I have a high regard for heavy duty velcro installed with the right prep and glue backing.

#2. Since the "panel ready" units seems to be $200.00 for NOT giving you a front???? I wondered about just buying a ready made unit and applying the industrial grade Velcro and panels on top of what is there.

3. Alternatively, buy a ready made unit; remove the front panel. and screw the wood panels onto the front with wood screws. (not my favorite choice) as I assume that it would void the warranty instantly.

Any and all input/comments appreciated. thanks, Rich


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

I installed a solid cherrywood panel on the front of a kitchen aid unit earlier in the yr. client purchased a black front and it came with instruction on how to install different front, on this particular unit i remove some screws and used longer ones in thier place and drilled out a couple of other holes and added screws to them.

Good luck


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks, looks the the DW purchase has been put off until after the holidays. Mrs. G is too busy! Ha! rich


----------

